# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  حكمة اليوم 28/12/2015

## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فى انتظار الحبيب ود الجنيد
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*صباح الخير يا حبيب جزيت خيرا 
مرحبا برواد الحكمة
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*احسنت يا الابيض ضميرك. وسلامي لزوار الحكمة.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين يا دفعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الابيض ضميرك
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تسلم يا حبيبنا الابيض ضميرك مشكور
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*صدقت
الناس تعرف مع الشدائد
                        	*

----------

